# How to make a Crossover Cable with your Patch Cable



## luder (Sep 7, 2006)

Proceed at your own risk from here only if you feel comfortable/familiar with electronic stuff and dangerous voltages 


Well, this is not exactly a Power post but, today i had to get a cross-over cable but, I didnt want to get one since i have i've invested tons of patch cables. below are some pictures of what i did to make a cross-over cable. Please read up on when to use a cross over cable for a network before you do this modification to patch cables.. Thank you

Here is my source.
http://www.patraswireless.net/tutorial/basic tutorial/tut-equipemt/cable_utp.htm









-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Proceed at your own risk from here only if you feel comfortable/familiar with electronic stuff and dangerous voltages 


_
Tools:_
*Soder Gun
Lead free soder
Razar/box cutter
E-tape
Wire strippers
*

_Warning:_
Make sure you unplug both ends of the cable.

_Instructions:_ Take your razar and carefully slice into the outer shell of the network wire.
Inside will be eight wires look for four wires white/green, white/orange, solid orange, solid green. 
Once you locate the four take your trusty wire cutters and disconect the four wires.

So out of four wires two colors are switched with oposing colors
white/green with white/orange
solid orange with solid green
Then use your sodder iron and sodder them together









_All you have to do is switch two wire colors in this picture_

Here are some info for cross over network settings
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=281459


----------



## luder (Sep 7, 2006)

*Update*

After 1000 hours on a router to router setup all is well


----------

